# ISO a good Serrano Remoulade sauce for fish or seafood.



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm hoping someone here has a tried and true tasted recipe for a Serrano Remoulade sauce. I plan to use it it on fish and/or seafood. Chileheads... can you hear me now?


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 1, 2010)

Now that's something I would also be interested in too Rich.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, it looks like I'm going to make it up from scratch. If it's anywhere near decent, I'll post it. Let us pray...


----------

